# Sudden Death is FREE on the Kindle - Endorsed by James Patterson & Clive Cussler



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sudden Death is now FREE at the Kindle Store.* Come see why James Patterson, Clive Cussler, Wendi Corsi Staub, & Tim Green endorsed it.

"Pure fun, pure intrigue. The action never stops till a fascinating climax!" Clive Cussler

"Although they're sports themed, you don't need to even like sports to enjoy Balkind's mysteries!"

*If you enjoy Sudden Death, the sequel, Dead Ball is only $0.99.* It was also endorsed by many including bestseller, John Lescroart.

Over 5,000 Kindle readers have downloaded Sudden Death in the last 4 days. I hope you'll check it out while it's FREE!As many reviewers have said, "You don't need to even like sports to enjoy Balkind's mysteries!"

Please visit my site to read the first chapters or enter my unique contests. (Win signed sports stuff or maybe Be Named in a Novel.) 
Thanks so much for your support. *http://balkindbooks.com*


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just donwloaded the sample. Havent reloaded my GC for the month yet but as soon as I have I will be purchasing.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Ladyknight - 
I hope you enjoy Dead Ball as much as you did Sudden Death. i'm still smiling about your 5 star review.
You are the best!

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Just received my first blurb for Dead Ball -

*"Big Sport, Big Money, Big Suspense - Michael Balkind hit another one right down the middle."
Dave Donelson*
Author of Heart of Diamonds, A novel of scandal, love, and death on the Congo.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I really don't like spending more than $5 for books, but did go ahead and get this one - it better be good   don't know when I'll get to it, still have your other one to read


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Anju -
Thanks for purchasing Dead Ball.
I look forward to hearing what you think of it. And Sudden Death too.
Have a great weekend.

Michael


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone - I read Sudden Death a while ago and enjoyed it....here's my review:

"Michael Balkind's "Sudden Death" is a great read, even if you are not a master of the game. I never would have thought that I would enjoy unraveling the mystery of golf while unraveling a mystery in a book. And believe me, I enjoyed all of it - A very, enjoyable quick read. 

Sudden Death will keep you guessing right up until the exciting end!"

J.R. Reardon 
author, "Confidential Communications"


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review J.R.
The kindleboard community is such a great place!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I read the sample. Kinda sad it ended but just purchased the book. Thanks to my kid giving me an early Mother's Day gift card.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladyknight-
Thanks for purchasing Dead Ball. I look forward to hearing what you think of it.
My first two cover blurbs just arrived in the mail - I will post them soon.
Thank for your support.
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

*Dead Ball review*

"From the opening page of Michael Balkind's crackling thriller, Dead Ball, one thing, and perhaps only one thing, is certain, golf legend Reid Clark is being stalked by trouble. With the discovery of his best friend's dead body, Clark is propelled into a frenzied search for the killer with the aid of a team of capable and loyal friends including investigative genius, Jay Scott, who digs into the shadowy corners of the business side of sports only to discover even the most admired among them can have secrets which prove deadly.

Balkind lays out the search for answers like the great golf course designer, Albert Tillinghast, laid out his fairways and greens, with a mix of challenge and reward, deception and epiphany, gracing his readers with an enjoyable walk through the pages culminating in a satisfying finish. Along the way, Balkind reveals his own appreciation for and knowledge of a wide array of martial arts and sports, making it clear why he chooses to base his mysteries in that world, he knows it, he loves it, he writes it so well.

There are mystery writers. There are sports writers. And then there's Michael Balkind."

*Don Dahler - WCBS-TV News Anchor and Author of A Tight Lie & Water Hazard (coming 2010)*


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Michael,

I enjoyed this book just as much as the first one. I wasn't ready for it to end. How soon before we get the next book?


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Ladyknight - 
I am absolutely thrilled that you enjoyed Dead Ball so much. I am almost done with my manuscript for Stealing Gold - then editing - editing - and more editing.

I took a break from my Deadly Sports Mysteries to co-author The Fix with ESPN Anchor, Ryan Burr. That manuscript is being rewritten and edited now also.

Mind if I ask a favor? If you would, please write a small review on the amazon kindle page. I'd love to use it on my website.

Thanks again,
Michael Balkind


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

_"Michael Balkind has "Who-Dunit" again. Dead Ball offers an intriguing look at a
different side of sports." _ 
*Ralph Wimbish - New York Post Sports Editor *


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Good evening my kindle friends......again, cheers to Mr. Balkind for yet another amazing thriller.  No, not just another amazing thriller....an even more amazing thriller......folks, you will not be disappointed in this one.  I LOVED IT.

Jeannine


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

JR-
Wow! Thank you for the kind words about Dead Ball.

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

*"Dead Ball throws you into the game of professional sports, where murder is just another form of competition...Balkind gives you full throttle action from the very first page!"*

Rai Aren - Co-Author of Secret of the Sands


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I signed over 200 advance review copies of Dead Ball at Book Expo on Friday and Saturday. I'm leaving now to head into NYC for the last day of BEA 2009. Hope to see some of you there. 

The Kindle is a really Hot Topic at BEA this year!!!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Mike Monahan,
It was great to look up and see your (a fellow kindleboard author) smiling face on my autographing line at BEA last weekend. Happy belated Birthday!

I hope you enjoy your birthday present. (the signed ARC of Dead Ball - smile)


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All,
I have a quick request to any of you who have read and enjoyed Dead Ball. When you get a chance, would you leave a quick review over on amazon. I really appreciate your effort and time. 
I'd like to add a few new reviews and or/quick blurbs to my next newsletter and to my website to help promote the upcoming paperback release of Dead Ball. Dead Ball (available on kindle now), will be released in paperback in about a month.

Thanks for your help - I hope this request doesn't offend any kindleboarders. I really appreciate all your comments and of course, your patronage.
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

A Dead Ball blurb-

_"In his latest novel, "Dead Ball," Michael Balkind throws the reader a fast and fun read with many suspenseful curves...
A great change up from most mysteries today. Outstanding!"_ 
Mark Jeffers, President Marsar Sports & Entertainment


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

A new endorsement for Dead Ball from NY Times Bestselling Author, John Lescroart.

_"Listen up, sports and mystery fans! Buy Michael Balkind's DEAD BALL right now. Remember "Bo Knows Sports"? They should update it to "Balkind knows sports (and mysteries, too)."_ *John Lescroart*


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

More great reviews have come in for Dead Ball- 
We finally finished the cover art in time for the July 31st paperback release date and happy to say we received so many blurbs we couldn't fit them all on the cover.

Thanks to all who helped. 

Kindleboarders - please check out Dead Ball and let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

*Dead Ball*, the sequel to Sudden Death (endorsed by James Patterson, Clive Cussler, Tim Green) is now available on Kindle for only $.99
(Although my books are sports themed, you don't need to enjoy sports to enjoy the books - many non-sports fans have given great reviews.)

Murder, sports, greed, & glamour. The story takes place at AllSport, a facility that trains inner city athletes with pro potential. Combining inner city athletes with big money & the country's top pro athletes proves to be a combustible mix. A brazen murder is committed. The suspect list is long. Is murder just another form of competition?

Dead Ball was endorsed by NY Times Bestselling author, John Lescroart, NY Post sports editor, Ralph Wimbish - Late night TV personality, Alan Kalter

_"DEAD BALL is a refreshing new thriller,blending murder, mystery, intrigue and suspense. There is something for everyone!" _ Jeannine J.R. Reardon - Award winning author of Confidential Communications

_"There are mystery writers. There are sports writers. And then there's Michael Balkind."_ Don Dahler - WCBS-TV NY News Anchor and Author of A Tight Lie & Water Hazard

_"A fantastic sequel to Sudden Death"_ Ellen George - Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting great (5-star) reviews from other authors who take the time to read my books is so nice. Even better when I respect their writing as much as I do Tony Eldridge's.

"Being a fan of Michael Balkind's first book, Sudden Death, I waited with guarded anticipation for the next book in the Reid Clark series. Not many authors can deliver when following up on a great first offering. With Dead Ball, the author scores a hole-in-one. Reid Clark is back and better than ever. Finding a hero that you can root for, care about and live vicariously through is the pinnacle of what an author can create. Reid Clark is definitely that hero. Who could not root for a man who is a master at a major sport, international hero, constantly a step away from mortal danger and all around cool guy? All this wrapped in a fast paced page turner that will definitely keep you reading well into the night."  Tony Eldridge -Author of The Samson Effect

I hope you kindleboarders will take a peak at Sudden Death & the sequel, Dead Ball - both are only $.99

Thanks for your support & please come back and tell me your thoughts about my books.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks to anyone and everyone on Kindleboards who already ordered Dead Ball recently and helped it become ranked #3 in Kindle Sports Fiction.

BTW - I have had many non sports lovers (even likers) give Dead Ball and Sudden Death 5-Star reviews. I really hope you'll try them and let me know what you think.

If any of you have enjoyed my books please share your thoughts with the community. Thanks for your help and support in this difficult publishing business.

Please visit my website to read the first chapters and enter my contest. *http://balkindbooks.com*


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Kindleboarders - Thanks for helping make this the biggest month Dead Ball has had yet. Ranking & sales volume is higher than it's ever been and I owe thanks to all of you. If you haven't read it or Sudden Death yet, Sudden Death is the first in the series. Both books were highly endorsed by James Patterson, Clive Cussler, John Lescroart, Wendi Corsi Staub, Tim Green and more, and they are only $.99 on Kindle & Smashwords. 
I hope you'll try them on for size and let me know what you think.

Kindleboarders Rock!

"Michael Balkind has done it again. I picked up this book and never put it down. I love a good mystery and this was it. Reid Clark and his "team" always keep you on the edge of your seat. The best part though was the ending. It doesn't get any better than this...until his next book!!! Keep them coming Michael!" Dianne Sheen

If you're on facebook, please stop by and join my Book Club: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Balkind-Books-Book-Club/114877425217374?ref=ts Let us know what you're reading or leave a review. If you're an author feel free to plug your book. Or just stop by and say hi. Thanks


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Sales of Dead Ball & *Sudden Death* have been really great this month. In fact, *Dead Ball* is having it's best month ever.

My agent at Tribe Literary Agency has sent me back the edits for The Fix and is excited to send it out to waiting publishers. New quotes for my books have been posted at Tribe's new site, like the one below.

"I've read both of Michael's books, *Sudden Death* & *Dead Ball*, & I have to say that they are fun, fast, entertaining reads. Sports mysteries is a good description, but you don't have to be a sports fan to love these books. If you love a good mystery, then pick them up! They also make the perfect gift for the sports fan or avid reader in your life. Read them & enjoy!!" Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

Once again, I want to thank all of you wonderful Kindle readers here on the Kindleboards. You are the best!

Michael
http://balkindbooks.com


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Kindleboarders,
Please stop by my website to help 8 yr old Jake the Snake Santoriella in his battle against leukemia.
Each $0.99 eBook order or $12.78 paperback order gets a book, as well as an entry to win a huge ESPN banner signed by the ESPN Anchors. Where else can you do so much for so little?

Thanks for your support and for helping Jake and LLS
Get the details, read 1st chapters & order at: *http://balkindbooks.com*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael:

I already have both your fine books (actually for some time), but would like to help Jake. PM me your PayPal account link dso I may make a donation.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for helping Jake the Snake. 
He is really looking forward to picking the winner's name of the big, signed ESPN banner from a hat later this month.

Your $0.99 order of Sudden Death or Dead Ball will help Jake and the the Leukemia & Lymphoma Society.

Details at http://balkindbooks.com

Thanks for your help & i hope you enjoy the book/s.

Michael


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael--

Good luck with your fundraiser, this is a good thing you are doing.

Betsy


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Betsy - thanks so much for the note - We are waiting to hear today whether or not Jake is ready for his transplant! Very big day!
Thanks for your support and for ordering to support him.

Hope everyone else will help too! What a worthy cause and it's only a buck!

Details at http://balkindbooks.com


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

There are only 3 hours left for the Jake the Snake Reading Days fundraiser.

Every $0.99 order of Sudden Death or Dead Ball also gets an entry to win a big signed ESPN banner. (makes a great unique gift for any sports lover.) Best of all each order helps Jake & others fight their battle against leukemia.

Jake is looking forward to pulling the winner's name from a hat. It could be yours if you order now. Details at: http://balkindbooks.com

Thanks for all the help and support, Kindleboarders!

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Kindleboarders,

Sudden Death is now FREE. Please check it out even if sports aren't your cup of tea. It costs you nothing and like many non-sports types you may just enjoy it.
I find that some people shy away from my books because of the sports theme, but my books are are primarily mysteries. My protagonist just happens to be a professional athlete. (His emotions, attitude, & romantic life are just like any other protagonist.)

C'mon, just try it. You have absolutely nothing to lose, and you may just find out you like it. A few hours of enjoyment for FREE?? That's a pretty good deal!

Here's what some non-sports types have said:

"...a refreshing new thriller, blending murder, mystery, intrigue and suspense. There is
something for everyone!" Jeannine (J.R.) Reardon

"Michael Balkind has done it again. I picked up this book and never put it down. I love a good mystery and
this was it. Reid Clark and his "team" always keep you on the edge of your seat. The best part though was
the ending. It doesn't get any better than this...until his next book!!! Keep them coming Michael!"
Dianne M. Sheen

And here's one from a fellow kindleboarder:
"I thoroughly enjoyed Sudden Death. I recommended it to my daughter. Well I actually added it to her kindle.
...the story grabs you from the start. I could not put it down. I am looking forward to Dead Ball.
I would give you 5 out of 5 stars!!!!!" Ladyknight33

FREE at Smashwords: *https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741*


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sudden Death* is now *FREE* at Smashwords.

Just received another 5-Star review at Smashwords and at amazon (total 27 5-Star & 8 4-Star)

Dead Ball, the sequel to Sudden Death, will be reviewed in the December issue of Suspense Magazine.

Sudden Death at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741
Dead Ball at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19389

I hope you'll try them on for size, I hope they fit you well. I know the price will.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I just received a wonderful email from a new fan down under that made smile. I thought I'd share it with you all - 

Michael,

Thank you for writing Sudden Death.
Reid is a believable, flawed and ultimately likeable character. He's unashamedly human and the empathy you create between him and the reader was fantastic. His gradual change from 'bad boy' to impulsive nice guy was enjoyable to read and actually made me smile. 
The golf passages were beautiful. I felt like I was on the fairway with them. The pressure, the feel, the elation of a sweet hit. Well presented. Made me want to get out there immediately. 
The climax was sharp and unexpected. I enjoyed the shock of it...(spoiler removed)
And, so that you know I'm genuine: I lost track if all the security personnel. Too many without memorable personalities. Of course, I realised after a while they were incidental and there only to build the tension but for a while I tried keeping track of everyone. 
Often in crime novels I'm annoyed when the plot deviates from the 'action' or main story. In Sudden Death it was a pleasant aside, introducing some characters I hope to meet again. In particular, the photo tv shoot for Freeze. Well orchestrated and described, I could see the set and you had me completely believing this was a real promotion. Perhaps Eagle should pick up on the idea of Freeze and Heat! They'd sell millions. 

Now, back home tomorrow after a brief but memorable holiday/business trip. The golf on a course well beyond my ability was pleasurable and the book will stay with me for years. 

And Dead Ball for the flight home. Perfect. 
Regards,
Luke F.

If I could only get a note like this everyday, the smile on face would be permanent! 

Thank you, Luke!

Are there any other Kindleboarders who enjoyed my work? I'd love to hear your thoughts.
By the way Sudden Death is Free at Smashwords and only a buck at the Kindle Store (they won't let me set the price to Free) 
The sequel, Dead Ball is only a buck also. Hope you'll all try em on for size.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

A great new review of Dead Ball was just published in the December Issue of Suspense Magazine.
"...Balkind's complex plot suddenly rushes to a climax as the bodies stack up along the way and Scott and his investigators eliminate the suspects one by one until the truth is illuminated...or is it?"

Get your copy of Sudden Death for FREE at Smashwords and then, if you like it, I hope you'll read the sequel, Dead Ball afterward.

As usual, thanks for your support and I hope you enjoy my writing.
Please leave a comment if you do. Thanks again.
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm on my way to the Westchester Weekend Book Club meeting as guest author. Looking forward to an afternoon of enjoyable discussion and laughs. Book Club meeting are always lots of fun.

Come join us. Details are at my website: http://balkindbooks.com

Also just had a great review of my latest novel, Dead Ball published in the December issue of Suspense Magazine.

By the way if you order either of my books as holiday gifts I will use the mane of the person your giving them to in one of my future novels. How's that for a unique gift? details are at my website.

Thanks for all your support Kindleboarders. 
Please let me know if you've read and enjoyed my books.
And remember, Sudden Death is still FREE for your Kindle over at Smashwords. Why not try it on for size?
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy Holidays to all my favorite Kindleboarders.

I appreciate every single one of you! Hope you'll all read my books. They're only $0.99 at the Kindle Store & Sudden Death is still FREE at Smashwords. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741

Stop by my website and enter a contest. Maybe you'll be named in my next novel.

http://balkindbooks.com


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Sudden Death is now FREE at the Kindle Store. Come see why bestsellers; James Patterson, Clive Cussler, Wendi Corsi Staub, & Tim Green endorsed it.

"Pure fun, pure intrigue. The action never stops till a fascinating climax!" Clive Cussler

"Although they're sports themed, you don't need to even like sports to enjoy Balkind's mysteries!"

If you enjoy Sudden Death, the sequel, Dead Ball is only $0.99. It was also endorsed by many includeing bestseller, John Lescroart. 

Over 5,000 Kindle readers have downloaded Sudden Death in the last 4 days. I hope you'll check it out while it's FREE!


----------

